# new 20 long set up - no funny business



## Rusalka (Jun 11, 2008)

Hello all,

I thought I'd let you in on the latest incarnation of my 20 long tank. After 2 years of regular algae takeovers, which involved me physically removing the various types of algae of every couple of months and doing water changes, I finally decided that I had to start fresh. 

My big mistake - reading too many forums and not sticking to the original Walstad method! Yes, I decided to get fancy and put in some soil additives that had been recommended, I can't remember if it was this forum or another. Long story short, it didn't work. If I had been trying to create a tank that grew thick fuzzy algae all over everything it would be have been a huge success. The plants were not too happy about it. 

So, here is the latest version which I set up a few days ago:

Tank / Lights
- 20 long
- Full spectrum LED bright fixture
- Elite mini filter for water movement
- Heat is sitting at 24 degrees Celsius / 75 degrees Fahrenheit

Substrate
- Plain Soil, a thin layer about 1/2 inch thick which was soaked for a week in a bucket, with water changes, prior to putting in the tank. 
- Gravel, 1 inch fluorite dark. I chose this mainly because I liked the colour, but also I wanted to use a slightly coarser and lower density gravel that might allow for better water exchange and quicker root growth. 

Plants
- Plants were carefully removed from the previous set up and all plants (except for the barclaya longifolia, which was / is in very bad shape) were treated with a hydrogen peroxide dip to reduce any unnecessary algae transfer. 
- Prior to replanting all plants had lost several leaves. Many were barely alive, so I expect they will require extra time to recover. 
- There were several plants salvaged so I was able to plant densely. In fact I couldn't fit them all in! I used the remaining plants to create a teeny side tank to house my only fish, a kuhli loach. I will be bringing the remaining plants, a giant marimo ball and a sword that was always too big for my tank, to my LFS for trade. 
- There are tons of small and medium crypts, tiger lilies, some unidentified stem plants, and a bunch of other random hold-overs from previous tanks. I will add a couple of floating plants when I am able and I'm hoping my stem plants will become emergent when they recover. 

Fish - none yet. I'll probably go with micro rasboras when things have settled. I added some MTS from my previous tank (at least the ones that survived the H2O2 dip....).

Nothing exciting has happened since this setup a few days ago except that the tiger lilies completely melted but also sent out small new shoots. The barclaya is still barely holding it's leaves and my stem plants also lost most of their leaves. So, hopefully everything recovers well and fills in nicely.


----------



## atc84 (May 18, 2013)

Looks very well set up. hopefully you will have very minimal algae problems, and that the plants will recover.


----------



## Rusalka (Jun 11, 2008)

Thanks, I'll post pics in a couple of months once things have started looking good!


----------



## Skizhx (Oct 12, 2010)

> My big mistake - reading too many forums and not sticking to the original Walstad method! Yes, I decided to get fancy and put in some soil additives that had been recommended, I can't remember if it was this forum or another. Long story short, it didn't work. If I had been trying to create a tank that grew thick fuzzy algae all over everything it would be have been a huge success. The plants were not too happy about it.


^sticky that quote! This seems to be common when people take forum advice and stray away from solid and proven methods. The unfortunate thing is that straying from proven methods seems to be more common (and more commonly recommended) than the methods that are known to work :frusty:

I recently lost an embarrassing number of plants messing with some experimental additives (1 part experiment, 2 parts overconfidence). However I've been having some great results with others.

Point is don't let a sour experience intimidate you or squash your willingness to try new things. Just do your own research and know what you're doing and why. A lot of Walstad's methods are based on solid research, good information, and a solid understanding of basic ecological principals and the biology of common aquarium plants and other organisms. But, there's still a hefty dose of anecdotal evidence and personal experience behind her methods. However, they work, and they're pretty hard to mess up as long as you stick to her method (and actually read her book to know what her methods are, instead of getting someone else's interpretation of them)


----------



## Rusalka (Jun 11, 2008)

Yes, I totally agree! Modifications that worked for someone else may not work in your setup. For example, the water in my area is very mineral rich. I ignored that and added further nutrients to my soil which were recommended on a forum. It's possible that the people who suggested this live in an area where the water is lacking in minerals so they might have benefitted from the additives. But, it was an epic fail for me. Luckily I've had what seems like 200 algae removing sessions to contemplate where I went wrong. Haha!

So - everyone's plants, lighting, water, soil, etc. will all be slightly different, but the original Walstad method will work for almost everyone. I realized that my most recent tank is the closest I've ever come to replicating the technique as it is written. Even my very first tank in 2008, that I thought was 100% Walstad at the time, had waaaaaay too much soil - which eventually was the cause of it's demise. 

I'd like to plug Diana's book here as well. I've read it and given several copies to friends who are interested. This is the best way to understand how all the elements of El Natural work together. 

In fact - I'd be interested to see what the results were if everyone set up a 100%, no modifications, by the book, classic Walstad tank. They are pretty rare these days on this forum! I'd even go as far as to bet that many members have never done it! 

I LOVE experimenting and reading about other peoples experiments on this forum, BUT I've decided to keep these experiments to bowls or side tanks in the future. I'm currently experimenting with play sand in a 2 gallon as I type! 

One more advice tidbit. If you are truly interested in a low maintenance aquarium (as I am) plant species that are robust growers for you with strong root systems - and plant densely. This alone will help you avoid most problems.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

"So - everyone's plants, lighting, water, soil, etc. will all be slightly different, but the original Walstad method will work for almost everyone."

I couldn't agree more! The only warning I give people about the book is that the information on lighting technology is out-dated, and still uses the "watts per gallon" rule as a guide. But the advice to use MODERATE lighting is still excellent.

And the Walstad method is a great way to learn the basics of planted aquaria, even if you want to move in other directions later. It is easy to add CO2, higher light, and fertilization IF you want the Ferrari, but you don't get to drive the Ferrari while you still have your learner's permit.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

I love seeing this thread written the way it is written. After more than a decade trying to invent something better there is a trend toward going back to the real thing.

One detail that will only help is to add a filter that uses two bags of sand. Use any canister filter with two portions of sand placed in separate bags. Every so often remove and throw away one of the bags and replace with new one. That approach is in line with the natural tank you have setup.


----------



## Rusalka (Jun 11, 2008)

Niko - cool idea! I'll have to try it sometime. What do you generally use this method for? What kind of bag do you use?

I'm actually not going with any filtration media in this tank - I'm just using an empty filter to move the water. If I can find a powerhead small enough for my tank I'll eventually switch to that. As I mentioned I'm trying to go 100% Walstad on this one.


----------



## Rusalka (Jun 11, 2008)

Micheal - agreed! One day when I have more time to devote to my aquarium(s) I'd love to try some of the more high tech methods. 

For now my goal is to have a tank that is more like the turtle rather than the hare. Slow and steady. Perhaps a bit boring for some but I travel for my work so I need something that will remain stable when I'm not at home for weeks at a time. Especially if I'll be adding fish to this setup! 

That being said, hopefully it doesn't take too long before I can post some new 'after' photos of my tank!


----------



## atc84 (May 18, 2013)

yup, right now im super busy so i don't have time to work on the aquariums as much as i would like. But hey, my fish are "thriving" without having to put in effort for weeks.


----------



## Rusalka (Jun 11, 2008)

New pics coming once I've cleared up the velvet issue in my tank. Also, I'm having great success with a new LED light fixture - the Current USA Satellite Plus. Plants are already sending out new shoots within just a few days! My old Marineland double bright LED fixture just wasn't working out.


----------

